# Hornaday TAP



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Does anyone use this ammo? What has been your experience with it so far, good, bad, and ugly?


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

I carry TAP in my 40SW P99. Never had a single malfunction or problem of any kind with it. Recoil is a bit lightier than standard 40SW, but not much. Accuracy is very good.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've seen it used a lot of accuracy tests for magazine articles. All I know.

I only saw it in person at the Bass Pro Shop. No one here in my area carries it.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I bought a box for my Sig about two weeks ago and loaded her up. What concerned me was the muzzle flash I got from test firing them. It was such a dark orange it was almost maroon, and it fired out little fire pieces which I assume was powder. Has this been anyone else's experience?


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

The powder used in the TAP reduces your lose of night vision this is the reason for the strange flash, but I have noticed unburned power from time to time.


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

I was at a local gun store/range and there was an officer there. I asked him what his department issued...and he said they get Ranger. He was happy with that product, but he had it in his mind that Hornady TAP was the best stuff out there.

I asked him what he thought about Gold Dot and Golden Sabre, and he said those were really good too, but that he still thought that Hornady TAP was teh best. Take that for what it's worth.

Is TAP bonded?


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Hornady TAP*

Hornady and Cor-Bon are "THE" premium ammo makers. Expensive, but good. Some of it with the TAP ammo has to do with reduced muzzle flash. Every ammo maker claims a lot of the same stuff, but in terms of performance I'd say Hornady and Cor-Bon are the ones that you can count on to really perform as well as any cartridge can be expected. There is plenty of great ammo out there though.

I just got some of the good stuff for the sock drawer gun. Cor-Bon only becasue TAP was out of stock. I'll test nine in that gun and and fill it up with 10+1. I wouldn't be comfortable with such brief testing, but I've already come to trust that gun to eat anything.

Of coarse there is no best cartridge for every purpose. It depends on your concerns. Overpenetration in tissue, muzzle flash, hunting, how many walls an errant shot will go through, effective range, down range accuracy, recoil, what will feed well in your gun, etc...


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

*note to noproblem5671*



noproblem5671 said:


> . . . . .
> I just got some of the good stuff for the sock drawer gun. Cor-Bon only becasue TAP was out of stock. I'll test nine in that gun and and fill it up with 10+1. I wouldn't be comfortable with such brief testing, but I've already come to trust that gun to eat anything.
> . . . . .
> 
> ...


----------

